# Principals and Psychology of Day Trading by George Slezak



## RADO (28 April 2014)

http://www.sit1.com/rp/psycho.pdf

I found this good read today by George Slezak its called PRINCIPALS AND PSYCHOLOGY OF DAYTRADING. George Slezak was a pit local for 30 years. So he must know a thing or two about daytrading.


----------



## MichaelD (28 April 2014)

***TREMENDOUS*** read.

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## pixel (28 April 2014)

MichaelD said:


> ***TREMENDOUS*** read.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this.




+1

... but I would've expected "PRINCIPLES ..."  : http://www.chacha.com/question/what-is-the-difference-between-principle-and-principal


----------

